# wlan - ograniczony transfer na interfejsie

## sherszen

Witam,

Mam problem z interfejsem sieciowym wlan0. Posiadam taką kartę sieciową: 

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

. Problem polega na tym, że maksymalna prędkość jaką osiągam to 20-30 kB/s, a powinienem przynajmniej 150-200 kB/s. Karta nie jest w żaden sposób uszkodzona. Pod Windows 7 i Debianem działa bez problemu. W Gentoo eth0 z kabelka również bez ograniczeń idzie, pełna prędkość. Nie wiem co się stało, nie wiem po której aktualizacji mogło by się coś popsuć. Można wykluczyć problem z kernelem - na kernelu Debianowym - bez zmian. Próbowałem różne wersje wpa_supplicant, wicd, wireless-tools i nic nie pomogło. Wygląda to na jakieś ogrnaiczenie... ale gdzie? Zaczyna od pełnej prędkości i po około sekundzie maleje do 20 kB/s.

```
# emerge --info wpa_supplicant wicd wireless-tools

Portage 2.2.0_alpha37 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_450_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 07 Jun 2011 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo wdzierzan piczu

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/wdzierzan /var/lib/layman/piczu"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 aoss berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri exif fam fontconfig fortran gconf gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lame lcms libnotify mad mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png policykit pppd pulseaudio python readline sdl session sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd threads truetype unicode vorbis xcb xml xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel fbdev" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3 was built with the following:

USE="dbus (multilib) readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -madwifi (-ps3) -qt4 -wps"

net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3 was built with the following:

USE="X gtk libnotify (multilib) ncurses nls pm-utils (-ioctl)"

net-wireless/wireless-tools-30_pre9 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) -multicall" LINGUAS="-cs -fr"
```

```
# iwlist wlan0 rate

wlan0     unknown bit-rate information.

          Current Bit Rate:54 Mb/s
```

```
# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"x61"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:0F:F2:D8:B1   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=9 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-26 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:4   Missed beacon:0
```

Gdzie dalej szukać?

----------

## Jacekalex

Jaja 2.6.38.*?  - Gentoowe i Debianowe?

Bo chyba chodzi o to:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31452

http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=145904

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Można wykluczyć problem z kernelem - na kernelu Debianowym - bez zmian

 

O to bym się nie zakładał.....  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

Można się założyć. To nie wina kernela. Na czystym stage3 + wpa_supplicant + wireless-tools wszystko chodzi dobrze.  :Wink:  Teraz trzeba znaleźć winowajcę.

----------

## Jacekalex

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=19109

Czyżby również openrc, glibc, i flaga wifi do xulrunnera?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sherszen

Ty się nie śmiej... ale xulrunner to bardzo prawdopodobny sprawca. Jak znajdę to udowodnię.

Btw. szerszeń -> hornet, nie skojarzyłeś, że to ta sama osoba?  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:

Tylko zaraz, ja nie mówię, że to flaga wifi. Kiedyś jej nie miałem i jakoś żyło wszystko.

----------

## Jacekalex

Nie wiem, jak to się stało, że dhcpcd rozrabiał, ale jeśli szerszeń i hornet - to ta sam osoba, to zakończ wątek, i napisz, jak znalazłeś rozwiązanie.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

